# برنامج لتحويل عناصر الاوتوكاد الى جوجل ايرث



## عمر مهدي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اهلا و سهلا بكم في برنامج cad 2 google
طريق العمل على البرنامج
1-البرنامج يعمل على تحويل عناصر برنامج الاوتوكاد خطوط و مضلعات الى ملف جوجل ايرث -kml
2-البرنامج مصمم للتحويل من نظام الاحداثيات المصري etm المنطقة الثانية - red belt الى النظام العالمي utm
3 - بعد تشغيل البرنامج نضغط على زر select opjects ثم بواسطة الماوس نعمل ادراج للعناصر المراد تحويلها
4-ثم enter
5- ثم نضغط زر cad 2 google
6 - نلاحظ ان البرنامج قام بانشاء ملف امتداد kml بنفس اسم ملف الاوتوكاد و على نفس المسار
7 - يقوم البرنامج بتشغيل برنامج جوجل ايرث مباشرة و تحميل الملف عليه
8- يمكن تحريك العناصر على جوجل و عمل دوران
9- في حالة الحركه ندخل مقدار الازاحة في خانة الحركة بالمتر و ندخل قيمة الانحراف في خانة الزاوية ثم نضغط زر cad 2 google

10 - في حالة الدوران ندخل مقدار الدوران بالدرجات - مع عقارب الساعة موجب - عكس عقارب الساعة سالب ثم نضغط زر cad 2 google

لا تنسونا من صالح دعاثكم
اخوكم - م عمر مصطفى مهدي


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ارجو من الاخوة مناقشة هذا البرنامج
وارفاق ملف تعليمي له 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## aymenadlan (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بالجد كنت محتاج لحاجة زي دي


----------



## عمر مهدي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

للتذكير - البرنامج يعمل فقط مع الاحداثيات المصرية 
في حالة احداثيات اي منطقه اخري يمكن ارسال المعاملات و بالامكان تعديل البرنامج
- مرعاة عدم عمل select على عدد عناصر كبيره في المره الواحده
- التمس العذر في اخطاء الشرح اللغوية المرفقه مع البرنامج
- م عمر مهدي


----------



## عمر مهدي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

يوجد help عربي مرفق مع البرنامج


----------



## عمر مهدي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

قريبا ان شاء الله برنامج google earth 2 cad


----------



## عمر مهدي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء التواصل في حالة حدوث اي مشكلة عند استخدام البرنامج


----------



## khalid tawfig (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*يمكن نقل الخرائط إلي قوقل ايرث عن طريق برنامج civil 3d *
*عن طريق الامر publish to google earth*​


----------



## عمر مهدي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

البرنامج يتميز بامكانية تحريك العناصر الرسومية على الجوحل حتى تتطابق مع الصوره الفضائيه
وذلك عن طريق ادخال مسافه و انحراف


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## عزت محروس (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nblcheikh (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## علي فؤاد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

غقر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## saalaam (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك مليون


----------



## عمر مهدي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## السندباد المساحي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت لو امكن شرح فيديو للبرنامج لتكتمل الفكرة وبارك الله فيك يامهندسنا


----------



## المساح الفرعونى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس عمر
جزاك اللة خير وزادك من فضلة وعلمة 
اخيك تامر سعيد


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

​ مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## عمر مهدي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

و جزاكم الله كل خير - وا تمنى من الله ان يكون البرنامج مفيد و نافع


----------



## مجاهد313 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شمكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم / مهندس عمر 
شكرا جزيلا علي مجهودك الرائع وزادك الله من واسع علمه وبارك فيك


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## عمر مهدي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم اجعلة علم نافعا 
و جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الجميلة
م عمر مهدي


----------



## khlio kolo (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadj5 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير و مشكووووووور


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## salah_alzanani (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم في تطوير العلم


----------



## تافكه (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخ العزيز ممكن توضح اكثر ما اعرف كيف استعملها قد تم تنزيل لا كن ما عرفت كيف استعملها


----------



## ehap (5 يوليو 2011)

صلى على رسول اللة


----------



## محمودعبده أحمد (7 يوليو 2011)

بعد أذنك انا مافهمتش اعمل ايه فبرجاء التوضيح اكتر وده ايميلي وأسف على الازعاج


----------



## عمر مهدي (10 يوليو 2011)

يا عم محمود البرنامج بيحول الخطوط المرسومه في الاتوكاد الى خطوط مرسومة على برنامج جوجل ايرث - يعني انت لو عندك مثلا بيت مرسوم على الاوتوكاد بالاحداثيات المصرية وعايز تعرف مكانه على جوجل ايرث - كل اللي هتعمله انك هتفتح ملف الاوتوكاد وتحمل عليه برنامج cad 2 google و تشغله زي ماهو مشروح في البدايه و هتعمل select على البيت و بعدين تعمل cad 2 google البرنامج هينزل الشكل على مكانه في جوجل - بس كده -


----------



## الرسام الصغير (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكورا على البرنامج 
واود كثيرا من الشرح عن كيفية عمل البرنامج


----------



## عمرو السباعى (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي مساح (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هذا البرنامج لا يمكن تحميله فهل تتفضل برفعه بصورة صحيحة


----------



## noureldaim76 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## الكشفى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## عمو تامر (3 أكتوبر 2011)

فين يا ريس 




قريبا ان شاء الله برنامج google earth 2 cad
؟
الطمع بقا


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## رضا المرسى على (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــور


----------



## alyemam (18 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

